# Tự tin diện bikini ngày hè với bí quyết triệt lông tại nhà sạch sẽ và không đau rát



## mai lan (30/5/18)

Những sợi lông chân, lông nách.. trên cơ thể chính là rào cản khiến phái đẹp thiếu tự tin khi diện bikini ngày hè. Đừng lo, sẽ có cách triệt lông an toàn cho bạn gái.

*Cách triệt lông tay chân tại nhà nhanh nhất bằng cà chua*
Cà chua là nguyên liệu làm đẹp từ thiên nhiên không còn xa lạ với chúng ta. Bên cạnh công dụng làm trắng, mịn da thì loại quả này còn giúp làm rụng lông tay, triệt lông chân hiệu quả nếu kiên trì áp dụng.

Để thực hiện trị lông chân bằng cà chua bạn chỉ cần:




_(Ảnh minh họa)_
​Bước 1: Chọn 1 quả cà chua chín, mang rửa sạch, cắt thành lát mỏng.

Bước 2: Vệ sinh sạch sẽ vùng da chân sau đó sử dụng lát cà chua chà xát nhẹ nhàng tại vùng da cần triệt lông. Sau khoảng 1 tháng áp dụng, mỗi tuần 3 lần, bạn sẽ thấy tình trạng lông thuyên giảm đáng kể, làn da cũng trở nên mịn màng tự nhiên.

*Triệt lông bằng gel tại nhà*
Từ lâu, phương thức waxing luôn được xem là cách triệt lông chân hiệu quả vì khả năng loại bỏ lông tận gốc. Hơn thế nữa, sau khi triệt, bạn sẽ giữ được đôi chân mịn màng đến 4-6 tuần, phụ thuộc vào tình trạng lông.

Hiện tại, các công cụ hỗ trợ waxing tại nhà đã có mặt ở các shop làm đẹp, mỹ phẩm. Bạn có thể áp dụng cách thức triệt lông này ngay tại nhà. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên tìm hiểu các bước thật cẩn thận để tránh làm tổn thương đôi chân và đạt được kết quả tốt nhất. Nếu bạn chưa thực sự tự tin vào “tay nghề” của mình thì hãy chọn dịch vụ waxing tại các tiệm spa và salon.

*Triệt lông bằng nghệ*
Nghệ chứa nhiều vitamin rất tốt cho sự hồi phục tổn thương da, đồng thời được cho là cách làm hết lông chân tự nhiên dễ dùng nhất hiện nay.

Bạn chỉ cần thực hiện theo các bước dưới đây:

Bước 1: Sử dụng khoảng bột nghệ tươi (khoảng 6g), cho vào ấm rồi đổ ít nước đun nhẹ cho đến khi tạo bột kết dính, bắc ra, để nguội.

Bước 2: Bôi đều hỗn hợp trên lên vùng da cần tẩy lông sau đó dùng khăn sạch đắp đè lên rồi lau sạch. Thực hiện bước tẩy lông chân đều đặn thường xuyên khoảng 2 – 3 lần/ tuần bạn sẽ thấy hiệu quả. Đây còn là cách làm rụng lông mặt, lông tay mang lại hiệu quả cao.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

